# Enough with those Bachmann figures already!



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, I admit it: I own several Bachmann figures including the goofy-looking handcar operator with the articulated arms. You know, the guy with the brown derby. Anyway, I'm looking at the photo of Bob Brown's garden railway on the cover of the latest GR and who do I see lurking in the background? The brown derby guy. Now I can see me using this dude, 'cause I'm just a schlub modeler. But on this layout? On the cover? C'mon, master modelers. With all the great figures out there, why use the Bachmann dude? Or is there a conspiracy at work here?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Because he was already in the junkbox? It's often easier (and MUCH cheaper) to adapt and/or re-use what you HAVE on hand than spend hours searching for or making a nicer one. I have 3 B'mann figures that I remember, about 8 of those boring ones that came with LGB the sets, and even one of those stoned looking Aristo engineer fellows on my very small layout. Cut away some details, add others, re-pose, or even do a Frankenstein and cut 3 up to make 2 that look different, then repaint....


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't point the finger at me! I make all my own and purchase the Supply line and Fine folks figures religously


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a couple Bachmen somewhere in a box. Like R, I make mine. Unlike R, mine aren't high art


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you'll find that since there was never an exact prototype of "artiulated handcar operator, male" built, that your comments will be taken as "Bashing" if they don't talk about how splendiferous it is. Be prepared for a firestorm.... 

In their defense, though, those do make excellent "doorway testers" if you don't want to risk scratching up one of your good figures (Like Richard makes....) 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I will say that at one time I had one of my brown derby dudes holding a wrench in his hand, while standing over a Hubley Model A with its hood raised. Now if I were any good at figure bashing, I'd raise the guy's middle digit in a salute to people like me who whine.

Of course, Richard's figures are in a league of their own.

And Bob Brown's layout ain't too bad either.

Next: Bachmann's emaciated engineer, the one who comes glued into the cab of nearly every loco they make. C'mon Lee, spend a few bucks on a new hogger!


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Bachmann has announced a new line of HO and O scale figures in the SceneScapes product line. Who knows- if they sell well can G be far behind?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed this... This Bach-Mann 










Could be a stand in for.....


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Haha! I gotta agree on Mr. Plainview idea. Hmmm maybe I should drill an oil well.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

No Way.. Don't want him on my railroad.. HE"LL DRINK MY MILKSHAKE !!!!!!!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Just when I thought everyone had forgotten that stupid milkshake bit, along comes Fulghum!


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Perhaps given the right circumstances we could create a milkshake well?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

What´s wrong with the Bachmann figures. After all they are more or less in 1 : 20, rather cheap and good candiidates for bashing 










Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Garret, aren't you worried he'll kill all the other figures after he finishes your milk shake?


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

For a while there, they were just about the only figures available in a true 1:20.3 size. I still think that if you take the trouble to repaint them a little, they can look pretty good... from a distance, anyway. Case in point:


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 03/12/2009 11:02 AM
Garret, aren't you worried he'll kill all the other figures after he finishes your milk shake?


True, that would involve some sort of large scale bowling alley however?

However, the Lego movie guys have been having real fun with this one.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq9wyKVDJt0

Edit, apparently we cannot embed video anymore?


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, as always your handiwork is tops and you have made those figures quite acceptable. But to quote our esteemed president, "You can put lipstick on a pig, but..."


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I make most of my figures using the Chris Wales method. But I also have about 10 of the Bachmann figures that I have modifed and repainted. I shop garage sales for small action figures. There are a lot of jointed military figures that are good for 1:20.3 size. I can usually pick them up for less than 25cents each. The only trouble is they are all muscular men. Not a whimp in the bunch and of course no women or children. But for the price you can't go wrong. 

Big John


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Fritz, what did you use for the glasses on your figure?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

I simply bought a set of ten, etched in brass or nickel silver, from a German firm called Perfect Line. 

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------

